#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  > [SOLVED] Error message" Could not find installable ISAM"

## rmachbitz

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


In my immediate window I type:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Then I press Enter in the immediate window.

Why do I get this error message "Could not find installable ISAM"??  :Confused:

----------


## alansidman

Is this helpful?

http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...stallable-isam


If this doesn't help, then Google:  could not Find Installable ISAM

When I did, I got many many many hits.

----------


## rmachbitz

I also get an error on this line:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


The error is: 
Run-time error '3709'
The connection cannot be used to perform this operation. It is either closed or invalid in this context.

----------


## rmachbitz

Alan, I declared a new String variable, strConnectionString, in Access VBA and wrote this:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I changed the OLEDB to 14.0 instead of 12.0. I read that from the website you just posted. Not sure if that's right though. Because I get the run-time error '3709' still from my post #3.

----------


## alansidman

This is not my area of expertise, but again, I went to google and found the following for the runtime error 3709

http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...in-any-record-

Hope you have luck with resolution

----------


## rmachbitz

Thanks Alan. Hopefully someone else replies!

I get the same error on this line:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


The error is: 
Run-time error '3709'
The connection cannot be used to perform this operation. It is either closed or invalid in this context.

----------


## JosephP

you ought to be using ACE.OLEDB.12.0 (there is no version 14) and the Else part of your code ought to use the same provider and connection information except the extended properties should read ""Excel 12.0 Macro;HDR=YES"";

----------


## rmachbitz

This is the Else part of my code...




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## JosephP

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


otherwise strdb is treated as a literal string rather than a variable

----------


## rmachbitz

I changed that line and I still get an error on this line:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Error 3709

----------


## Norie

What exact code are you now using and what's the error message?

----------


## rmachbitz

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



My error message is on this line



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Run-time error '3709'
The connection cannot be used to perform this operation. It is either closed or invalid in this context.

----------


## Norie

Are you sure the correct connection is being used?

That's determined by the name of the file you are pasing to the sub.

----------


## rmachbitz

So you're saying I need to have my connection be the .accdb or .mdb file instead of this line




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


so it should be like this?




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Norie

No I'm saying that strFilename, the argument passed to the sub, is determining which connection string is being used.

What is it you are trying to do?

Do you need the code that determines which connection to use?

Are you using this code for both databases and Excel files?

----------


## rmachbitz

I'm trying to read an Excel file from Access without opening the Excel file. I need to make a connection between the Access database and the Excel workbook. I would like to use this for Access in VBA, if it can also work the other way around that would be excellent.

----------


## Norie

Why not just create a link to the Excel file in the database?

----------


## rmachbitz

I could do that, but I wanted to use VBA so that when my data changes so does my Excel file. The Access link to Excel means that I can't change anything in the Excel file from Access directly.

----------


## Norie

Using VBA won't mean the data in Excel is updated when you make a change in Excel, unless you actually executed code to update.

----------


## JosephP

it's not real clear which file you are actually trying to open but perhaps




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## rmachbitz

When I run it again with my file "ExcelFromAccess.xlsm" the error is: "Cannot update. Database or object is read-only"

For these lines:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


The error is on the .Open statement

----------


## Norie

If you are passing the path and filename you will get that error probably because you are setting the data source to this.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Which comes out as this when I pass 'C:\Test\adotest.xlsm' to the sub.

C:\Users\Norie\Documents\C:\test\adotest.xlsm

If you want to pass the path and filename change the connection string to this.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## rmachbitz

I get this error message now 

Run-time error '3265'
Item cannot be found in the collection corresponding to the requested name or ordinal.

Here is the line it breaks on:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I changed this line:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


And changed this line:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Norie

Well looks like you are getting connected at least.

Now to sort out the problem with the query.

Does your Excel file have a field called 'Excel Version' on 'Sheet1'?

Can you upload the file?

----------


## rmachbitz

I can't upload the file because it's work related. But I can tell you that my Excel field name is called "Volume" on Sheet1. The actual name of Sheet1 is "Errors_Universal"

----------


## Norie

So why do you have this SQL which is looking for a sheet called 'Sheet1',



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


and this which is looking for a field called 'Excel Version'? :Smilie:  



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


PS We never need, or want, to see the actual file. Something with dummy data is fine as long as it reflects the original in layout etc.

----------


## rmachbitz

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I changed the code to reflect my Excel worksheet. I would usually make a dummy sheet, but I'm in the middle of working on a project related to this. I can make a dummy sheet for you, but I think you already made one. The "Volume" column is all integers.

----------


## Norie

If Volume is all integers why are you searching for a string, 'Excel 2007'.

I did make a dummy file, where Sheet1 had 2 fields - Field1 and Excel Version.

----------


## rmachbitz

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


So the line rst(1).value refers to the first column of my Excel worksheet which is "AreaID". So AreaID has now changed to "ME" in the first row where it finds Volume = 13

It works!!!  :Smilie:

----------

